# emerge htop -> failed



## Yggdrasill (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour !

J'aurais bien voulu emmerger htop (top en mieux pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) via le portage gentoo, or lors de la phase de check voici ce à quoi j'ai droit :


```
checking for /proc/stat... no
configure: error: Cannot find /proc/stat. Make sure you have a Linux-compatible /proc filesystem mounted. See the file README for help.
```

Je trouve ça étrange qu'il ne trouve pas les stat car je n'ai aucun probleme ni avec top ni avec gkrellm... Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée d'ou cela pourrait venir ?

Merci !


----------



## kabutop (11 Avril 2006)

Hello,

Si j'ai bien compris tu as une gentoo d'installée sur ton iBook ?
As-tu /proc de monté ?
Via *mount* tu dois voir :


```
proc on /proc type proc (rw)
```
Si c'est pas monté, tu peux le faire à la main :


```
mount proc /proc -t proc
```
Controller ton */etc/fstab* et rajouter cette ligne si elle n'existe pas :

```
proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0
```
 A+


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Avril 2006)

Oui, j'ai effectivement une Gentoo sur mon iBook, mais elle, elle ne me pose aucun probleme, C'est plutot mon portage intégré à Os X qui joue aux emmerdeurs...
C'est sous mac Os X que je ne peut pas emmerger htop, sous ma gentoo proprement dite, il marche niquel !


----------



## kabutop (13 Avril 2006)

Re,

Avoir un /proc sous Osx, je ne pense pas que ca soit possible !

A+


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2006)

Non, ça n'existe pas. L'excellent Amit Singh en parle ici-même.


----------

